# CC SMELLS



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

i was boored........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

lanc, Im not only offended, but youve disgraced the whole site and everything it stands for. I want to give you a red card and ban you, but considering the repetitive strain injury I would develop from clicking said ban button, I figured it isnt worth it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

CC Smells huh


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't think of a thing to say...ummmm...Oh look. There's a spider crawling across the ceiling. I think I'll kill it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

I got 'im. 
He tried to zig-zag, but I got 'im.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

What is C.C. smelling of? Mothballs? Evian skin cream? L'Air du Temps?

Ftththththth!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Cheese, the really smelly kind.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

Mmmm, Camembert that has been left next to a warm radiator for two weeks? Like that?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah that smells about right.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

or socks next to radiator for free days after you wore them for the whole drinking and dancing weekend


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats gross.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

well, that's how the cheddar cheese actually smells like........ hey, I mean the C-H-E-D-D-A-R C-H-E-E-S-E-!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

Or Adler's socks after his tour of duty? I'm guessing they squealed and twitched when hit with a wooden mallet to unstiffen them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I through most of them out before I got on the plane to go home.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

So _that's_ where the WMD's were in the end!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess you can call them that.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 24, 2005)

What is the smelliest cheese known to mankind???? 

'World's smelliest cheese' named........

Dr Stephen White says washed rind cheeses were the smelliest.
Scientists at a Bedfordshire university have found what could be the smelliest cheese in the world. 
Vieux Boulogne, a soft cheese from northern France, beat 14 other whiffy varieties in tests. 

Experts at Cranfield University - who led the research - used an "electronic nose" to analyse the cheese odours, along with a panel of 19 human testers. 

English Cheddar, aged between six and 24 months, was one of the least smelly cheeses tested, along with Parmesan. 

Senior research officer at Cranfield University, Dr Stephen White, said: "The smelliest cheeses were washed rind cheeses. 

"There was no obvious correlation between the age of the selected cheeses and smelliness, nor type of milk origin, although cows' milk cheeses did dominate the smell chart." 

The particularly pungent smell of the Vieux Boulogne is created by the beer reacting with enzymes in the cheese. 

It even beat Epoisses de Bourgogne, a cheese so smelly it is banned from being taken on public transport in its native France. 

The electronic nose is a machine equipped with sensors to detect different chemical aromas. It is connected to a computer which analyses the different smells. 

The experiment was commissioned by Fine Cheeses from France, a body that promotes French cheese in the UK. 

Sally Clarke, of Fine Cheeses from France, said: "Love it or loathe it, the sign of a fine cheese is often its characteristic smell as well as its flavour and texture and we wanted to find out if France's reputation for producing smelly cheeses was true."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

Alrighty then. Good to know I suppose.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 24, 2005)

CC probably smells like our school's locker room! I swear you need a Gas Mask before going in there!!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

smelliest cheese? Are you familiar with the Czech Romaduer.......................?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Cheese smells luuush... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

I had some pretty smelly French Cheese. It was kind of a over ripe cream cheese with mold for crust and it stunk pretty bad. I had to leave the room. It tasted really good though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

The stinkier the better, eh? So if it smells like fart that's been held in for a few hours then it's probably really good cheese.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

Ummm...how appetising...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Nastiness....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah it does not sound that way but the smelly cheeses most of the time have great taste to them.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 25, 2005)

Smell is taste


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

that is true......

and i didn't expect this much conversation


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Neither did I, I am surprised.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

i really was jsut boored i didn't mean for all this! to be honest i was expecting a tread from CC in reply.........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, if i made this thread i would expect the same thing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

What? Why would you expent convo if you had made the thread?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i really was jsut boored i didn't mean for all this! to be honest i was expecting a tread from CC in reply.........



I was expecting one too, but the bastard didnt deliver.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2005)

looks like you'll have to make it yourself......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Fuck that, why should I do his dirty work?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

Because you are dirty dirty man....


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 27, 2005)

Worst smell ever experienced was when a tomcat (the furry animal, not the F14) somehow pissed in the grid of cabin air intake of my car. It was winter, and with the heating on was simply impossible to stay in the car. I drove with a blanket for two weeks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2005)

That had to stink bad. I can only somewhat imagine. My cat decided to piss in my flight gear right before I deployed to Iraq and I did not know it till I got there. Man my gear stunk and I had to wait about 3 months and wear it in that heat every day until they issued me some new stuff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2005)

ouch! sounds smelly......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes very nautious!


----------

